# KONTAKT - How do you utilize 64 audio channels when you only have 16 midi?



## Lcas (Jun 11, 2019)

Something I've been wondering about because I don't get it but I know there's a reason that it exists. Per instance of kontakt, you can have 64 audio channels to send to, but only receive 16 midi. 

If I have 16 stereo kontakt instruments I still have another 16 stereo tracks available to send stuff to but no more midi to work with.

All I can figure is that I could try doubling up some instruments on the same midi track if their ranges didn't cross over. Seems like a weird thing to keep track of so I must be missing something.


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 11, 2019)

Many Kontakt instruments have multiple mic positions that can be routed out individually. Things like Drums kits have multiple channels for kick, snare, toms, overheads etc. So a single instrument can easily use many outputs.


----------



## tack (Jun 11, 2019)

Also within Kontakt it's possible to route to up to 64 separate patches (Ports A-D and 16 slots per port). Using something like FlexRouter you could keyswitch to all 64 patches even though you're coming from 16 source MIDI channels.


----------



## Lcas (Jun 11, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> Many Kontakt instruments have multiple mic positions that can be routed out individually. Things like Drums kits have multiple channels for kick, snare, toms, overheads etc. So a single instrument can easily use many outputs.


Thanks now it makes sense



tack said:


> Also within Kontakt it's possible to route to up to 64 separate patches (Ports A-D and 16 slots per port). Using something like FlexRouter you could keyswitch to all 64 patches even though you're coming from 16 source MIDI channels.


Wow that is pretty crazy


----------



## Farkle (Jun 11, 2019)

tack said:


> Also within Kontakt it's possible to route to up to 64 separate patches (Ports A-D and 16 slots per port). Using something like FlexRouter you could keyswitch to all 64 patches even though you're coming from 16 source MIDI channels.




Ohhh, @tack ... I need to show you my Reaper template... Heheheh. 

Mike


----------



## tack (Jun 11, 2019)

Farkle said:


> Ohhh, @tack ... I need to show you my Reaper template... Heheheh.


I've no doubt it is as wondrous as it is terrifying.


----------

